# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Giới thiệu con driver DC servo, Step motor 3 pha,linear motor, Nhỏ mà có võ công cao!

## chetaocnc

Mới lụm được con encoder bên thằng stepper motor gắn vào con DC servo bỏ lâu nay may thay em nó có trục cùng kích thước sau đây là video anh em xem chơi!
em nó cơ bản 
Input max 90VDC
Output 90V max 9Apk
tính năng thì nhiều vô kể :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, elenercom, Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## tranhung123456

Hay quá bác có dư drive như video test để cho tớ 1 cái về thử DC servo 200w được không
giá rỗ ra sao inbox nha

----------


## Gamo

Trời, con này bá đạo vậy ta? Nó là cùng 1 driver với con step drive bữa trước hay 2 con driver AccelNet khác nhau hả bác? Thấy con trước ngõ ra A B giống step drive chứ có ghi là cho servo đâu?

----------


## thuhanoi

Oh, quá ngon luôn, model gì vậy bác

----------


## nhatson

con chạy step là StepNet cụ gà

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuanlm

> Mới lụm được con encoder bên thằng stepper motor gắn vào con DC servo bỏ lâu nay may thay em nó có trục cùng kích thước sau đây là video anh em xem chơi!
> em nó cơ bản 
> Input max 90VDC
> Output 90V max 9Apk
> tính năng thì nhiều vô kể


Hàng này bác có số lượng ko?

----------


## Gamo

> con chạy step là StepNet cụ gà


À, tức là 2 con khác nhau chứ đâu phải là cùng 1 driver đâu hả cụ?

----------


## nhatson

theo cụ gà giống nhau hok?

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

:Cool:  ông lấy đâu ra thế? con này chạy 90v đúng hem ta?

----------


## nhatson

> ông lấy đâu ra thế? con này chạy 90v đúng hem ta?


lấy hình trên gucgo thôi cụ
copley control có vẻ có nghê làm OEM cho mấy hãng motor, cụ vào web hãng mà nghiên cứu

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hôm trước nhờ Phúchnd chỉ, tóm được 2 con, đều là AccelNet  :Big Grin:  Hài là con to thì thông số yếu hơn con bé như trong hình của ông

----------


## nhatson

> Hôm trước nhờ Phúchnd chỉ, tóm được 2 con, đều là AccelNet  Hài là con to thì thông số yếu hơn con bé như trong hình của ông


chắc đời cũ đời mới thôi, có mà ko lột trần nó ra cho em vài tấm hình nhẩy  :Frown:

----------


## ducduy9104

Brushless là step 3 pha hả bác chủ?

----------


## nhatson

> Brushless là step 3 pha hả bác chủ?


brushless có 2 pha và có 3 phase, thông dụng là 3 phase
stepper motor có 2 phase <> 4 phase, có 3 phase có cả 5 phase ợ, step 2 phase có vẻ thông dụng, 5 phase bản quyền của japan nên usa thấy ít phổ biến, cty japan dùng nhiều

chạy brushless 3 phase cũng na ná  step 3 phase, drive này đa dụng nên họ tke61 chạy brushless 3 phase // step 3 phase ợ.


rảnh rỗi sinh nông nổi, drive step 3 phase lấy chạy brushless ac servo 3phase

----------

ducduy9104, Gamo, hung1706

----------

